# Bible translated for Aborigines



## New wine skin (May 8, 2007)

Bible translated for Aborigines 

The Bible has been translated into an Australian Aboriginal language for the first time.
The Anglican Church has launched the first entire Bible in Kriol, the most widely-spoken indigenous language in the country.

The task has taken almost 30 years, and involved more than 100 linguists.

Most of Australia's 500,000 indigenous people follow the Christian faith, but they speak hundreds of different languages and dialects

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/6631551.stm

Praise the Lord!


----------

